

How to Get Featured on Mixergy - startupstella
http://feefighters.com/blog/how-to-get-featured-on-mixergy/

======
alapshah
I actually listened to this interview on Mixergy (it was really interesting)
but didn't hear anything about your new payment gateway, so if that was the
goal I'm not sure it worked... although now that I read your story I checked
out the gateway and signed up for the beta, so maybe it all works out in the
end!

